# Lowering Ph



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey all so i have a 60g tank with a 3" RRS in it. After alot of searching iv found out that the best PH range for spilo is 5-7 (correct me if im wrong) So i did a check and mine is around 7.5. I know its more important to have a constant PH but would it be better to have a constant PH right dab in the middle like at 6? and how would i attain this constantly?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

7.5 is ok... i'd keep it that way...


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

What is the waters natural PH where spilo's are located? I want to recreate natural condition and leave no stone unturned lol


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

VinceC_69 said:


> What is the waters natural PH where spilo's are located? I want to recreate natural condition and leave no stone unturned lol


5 pH is very acidic or commonly called black water. You won't find Serrasalmus in that pH. Good range 6.6-7.5.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Awsome thats what i needed to know thanks frank and hannible, so do you suggest i drop it down to a strait 7 (netrual) or just leave it?

(when i said mine is 7.5 it could be a tad higher because the couler on my API test looks a little bluer then the 7.6 mark mabie 7.7-7.8 possibly?)


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

If it isn't broken, don't fix it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

Stable pH > Shifting pH


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

VinceC_69 said:


> Awsome thats what i needed to know thanks frank and hannible, so do you suggest i drop it down to a strait 7 (netrual) or just leave it?
> 
> (when i said mine is 7.5 it could be a tad higher because the couler on my API test looks a little bluer then the 7.6 mark mabie 7.7-7.8 possibly?)


Any pH change should be gradual. If it were me, I'd leave it alone. Over time the pH could drop by itself. Just monitor it. If it goes higher you can lower it grandually using peat or blackwater tonic. Stay within the parameters. 7.0 is overall neutral. But for now you are in correct range.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

ok thanks for the help guys, im gona just leave it alone as you all suggested.









Also i would like to add that i tested some water directly from the sink facet.. and it was the exact same as my tank, does this mean its simply the water in my area that is that ph and my tank filter is having "close to" no effect on the tank PH?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

VinceC_69 said:


> ok thanks for the help guys, im gona just leave it alone as you all suggested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tap water pH depends on where you get it. It can be hard 8.0 (California on average) 7.2 (Oregon). How much alkaline is in the water or if you use a water softener.


----------

